# Norma Greece Test Enan



## PRIDE (Apr 22, 2014)

Test amps landed today!


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 22, 2014)

Looking at those gave me a woody.


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 23, 2014)

Those are nice looking!!


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 24, 2014)

Those look like the good ole primotest 250 scherings . 
Those are gonna  good,...  Want me to checkem for authenticity?
  T


----------



## powders101 (Apr 26, 2014)

I have used those in the past and really liked them!


----------



## Iceman74 (Apr 26, 2014)

I have 10 on-hand and damn is it hard to not crack them open and use them!!!


----------



## PRIDE (Apr 26, 2014)

Iceman74 said:


> I have 10 on-hand and damn is it hard to not crack them open and use them!!!



Same here, I said shit this isn't glass, it's titanium

Took me a good while to get the first one cracked. I had to pop open a new amp opener just to finish the job because my thumbs were starting to hurt


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2014)

PRIDE said:


> Same here, I said shit this isn't glass, it's titanium
> 
> Took me a good while to get the first one cracked. I had to pop open a new amp opener just to finish the job because my thumbs were starting to hurt


Our amps are as stong as the gear inside lol. Whenever I use amps I always use a plain glass gutter. I notch all the way around the amp and the use a pen cap to pop the amp top, it pops right off with no glass shreads at all.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 26, 2014)

I've used a serrated steak knife and just kept scratching around until I finally got a groove to snap.  I had an amp opener but never really liked it.  I love the small pop sound of the top coming off an Organon Sustanon Amp.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 26, 2014)

Easy solution take a pair if scissors and run em around the neck of the amp a few times and they'll pop off real easy


----------



## bigbreads80 (Apr 26, 2014)

PRIDE said:


> Test amps landed today!



First of all this is my second post after intro so let me say-thank you guys for having me on the board. Looking forward to learning. I always hate to just start posting like I've been here for forever but I have to ask how you like those? Just had some land a few days ago and have same batch number. My first time with anything of this quality so I'm pretty excited and of course always alittle nervous of counterfeit. Anyways sorry for long post and thanks for the time bro


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 26, 2014)

Amp scorer 6 $. Auto ignition file for points 3 $, 
And I always wipe amp with alcohol, score, wipe again and snap its neck  and them  use a BD305200 filter tip then change to my 25g.but im ocd health safety crazed due to bad luck..
Those amp are excellent.btw


----------



## Majere1313 (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice score man!!


----------



## Iceman74 (Apr 27, 2014)

Are filters needed for gear from amps? I've always wondered, but never seen any posts about it.


----------



## Nattydread (Apr 27, 2014)

I've never used filter for oil from amps but I beleive IB posted somewhere a syringe with built in filter at base. Can't remember thread.


----------



## Iceman74 (Apr 27, 2014)

Nattydread said:


> I've never used filter for oil from amps but I beleive IB posted somewhere a syringe with built in filter at base. Can't remember thread.



Must have missed it. Thanks for posting and I hope other experienced guys (like you) chime in.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 27, 2014)

If u google "bd305200'  thats the filter tip needle that I use as I dont need a shard of glass in my arse. Some amps break very clean some in pieces .. be safe than sorry ?


----------



## custom (Apr 27, 2014)

Not many use filters but for a few cents more per needle makes sense to use them


----------



## Iceman74 (Apr 27, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> If u google "bd305200'  thats the filter tip needle that I use as I dont need a shard of glass in my arse. Some amps break very clean some in pieces .. be safe than sorry ?





custom said:


> Not many use filters but for a few cents more per needle makes sense to use them



Yeah, I agree with both of you - better safe than sorry. I guess I'll have to wait a while before I run those amps because it doesn't make sense to place an order for only filters when I already have 'filtered' gear I can run and syringes and needles on-hand. Maybe I'll just pick up at least another 10 amps and make it a more worthy experiment... 50 more would be even better... Go Baltimore!!!


----------



## bigbreads80 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just broke open my first one today it'll take a little gettin used to with the thicker oil but it's all good. Gote an amp opener but didn't work real well. Maybe just try one of these methods you guys just mentioned. I like the scissor idea. Glass went everywhere lol. But bottom half broke  clean. A lot different than a vial


----------



## frizzlefry (Apr 27, 2014)

bigbreads80 said:


> Just broke open my first one today it'll take a little gettin used to with the thicker oil but it's all good. Gote an amp opener but didn't work real well. Maybe just try one of these methods you guys just mentioned. I like the scissor idea. Glass went everywhere lol. But bottom half broke  clean. A lot different than a vial



Yea that oil is thick aint it.  Takes a min through a 25 G even heated lol.


----------



## bigbreads80 (Apr 27, 2014)

Ya I my wife always pins me and actually had to stop at about the last mark because it wouldn't budge anymore. She maybe have landed in some scar tissue tho. It actually gave me a little pip but nothing major. It's all good


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 27, 2014)

bigbreads80 said:


> Just broke open my first one today it'll take a little gettin used to with the thicker oil but it's all good. Gote an amp opener but didn't work real well. Maybe just try one of these methods you guys just mentioned. I like the scissor idea. Glass went everywhere lol. But bottom half broke  clean. A lot different than a vial



LMFAO..  those are the toughest amps to open ive ever seen. . I use a diamomd impregnated thin knife sharpener to score 3 times and still it breaks odd. But the shit inside is well worth the hassle.   Dont lose a finger bb80..


----------



## butthole69 (Apr 30, 2014)

Filtering amps is not an unusual idea. Its done in medicine usually. Heres a link showing how nurses are supposed to filter amps 

Xttp://www.wenourish.com/docs/COR05036_PE3.2-Ampule.pdf


----------



## frizzlefry (Apr 30, 2014)

One of those great ideas ive never done lol.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've got two dozen Bayer- Schering test e amps en route now. Haven't cracked an amp in over 5 years. Bet I'll look like a monkey trying to figure how to peel a banana.


----------



## Majere1313 (May 1, 2014)

How's the pinning coming along?  Smooth as silk?  lol


----------



## granabolic (May 14, 2014)

Hows grAnabolic norma Quality? 

the price of it went down a bit, check the link 10 Amp's Testosterone Enanthate (Norma Greece)

you can get a 10% coupon for it to make it even cheaper, from *Custom *or *Majere1313*

Regards


----------



## frizzlefry (May 14, 2014)

Love me some Normas!!!


----------



## srd1 (May 14, 2014)

Top tier product without a doubt!


----------



## custom (May 15, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> I've got two dozen Bayer- Schering test e amps en route now. Haven't cracked an amp in over 5 years. Bet I'll look like a monkey trying to figure how to peel a banana.



I will come over and open them for you if we can share them lol


----------



## chrisr116 (May 19, 2014)

custom said:


> I will come over and open them for you if we can share them lol



I went the idiot proof route and bought an amp opener...opens 3 amps at a time...
Bel-Art Products
Got it for $30 or so on ebay


----------



## Nattydread (May 20, 2014)

I just opened my first Norma today. I used this amp opener I got a few years back. Still works!


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 20, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> I went the idiot proof route and bought an amp opener...opens 3 amps at a time...
> Bel-Art Products
> Got it for $30 or so on ebay



Holy cow chris. I had one like natty has for 6 $  they work so so but hell a 1 $ harbor frieght tool triangle tiny ignition file is fast and easy . Roll the neck on it and snap it off.  Imagine the wood is the vial but u hold it in hand.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 20, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Holy cow chris. I had one like natty has for 6 $  they work so so but hell a 1 $ harbor frieght tool triangle tiny ignition file is fast and easy . Roll the neck on it and snap it off.  Imagine the wood is the vial but u hold it in hand.




I'm going to stop by harbor freight on the way to the gym and see if they have one in stock. Thanks IB


----------

